# Feedback on clinics



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello all,

I am trying to choose a clinic for Embryo with ICSI and am currently looking at Institute Marques, Barcelona, Intersono, Ukraine and SIMS Dublin and wonder have any of you been there and would you feel able to share your experiences. I am also trying to decipher results of this treatment re live births and would appreciate any information ,

thanks so much for your help, it makes it so mcu easier.

Julia


----------

